
Ted Nelson's Pre-Final Reply to “The Curse of Xanadu” by Gary Wolf / Gory Jackal - Rumperuu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_-5cGEU9S0
======
Rumperuu
Recorded on the 20th anniversary of _WIRED_ 's publication of the 1995 piece
“The Curse of Xanadu”[0] (and adding onto his previous rebuttals in the
same[1] and online[2]), Ted Nelson announces his creation of a feature-length
rebuttal video to be released upon his death.

[0]
[https://www.wired.com/1995/06/xanadu/](https://www.wired.com/1995/06/xanadu/)

[1] [https://www.wired.com/1995/09/rants-
raves-123/](https://www.wired.com/1995/09/rants-raves-123/)

[2] [http://www.xanadu.com.au/ararat](http://www.xanadu.com.au/ararat)

